# a zombie clown named Mullet



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,
This isn't Halloween related per se, but I hope you'll agree it's close enough. I'm the zombie clown half of the comedy duo Miller & Mullet™. I created Mullet, including his look, both costume and makeup (self-taught). I get the most comments on the moss, which is (SECRET SECRET!) model railroad terrain glued to my face with Spirit Gum. I thought that one up myself and haven't seen anyone else use it ... yet.










I've been playing Mullet for about 10 years now. This current look is what I jokingly call Mullet Mark II. You can see an earlier incarnation in the weekly movies I'm posting on YouTube, they were shot in 2002. I have a Mark III in mind--I'd like to add wrinkles around the lips, kinda like what Bub had in _Day of the Dead_. Don't know how to do that though. The other thing I'm considering is doing something with the teeth, because since these pics were taken, I've had surgery and braces, and Mullet probably shouldn't have a Donny Osmond smile. I've tried tooth makeup and it works okay. I guess the other option is a prosthesis but I've tried a couple and I'm not really keen on them. I'm a physical comedian and rely on rubber face acting, which prostheses prohibit--my lips slide up over the falsie gums. Any suggestions?


----------



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

One more pic...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

What he doesn't tell you (and this truly is the scariest part) is that he's never, ever washed his costume in all the years of doing Mullet!! Sure he's fallen in a lake and things but detergent and water together? Nope.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

you look just flat out scary in the 3rd pic, love the eyes!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmmm as far as wrinkles on the lips, bub hardly had lips they were the color of the rest of his skin so it just looks like he has a flacid hole on his face  You could try for just regular wrinkles with a liquid liner. I know exactly what you mean about dentures. You could try using only the top of a dental distortions dentures and use tooth enamel that matches those dentures, on your bottom teeth so they match. If you choose a pair like Lucius that look like well brushed colgate jaws, then you wont have to do anything with your lower set of teeth. You'll really minimize the bulk in your mouth if you only have the upper dentures in  if that still wont work, well then I cant think of anything besides just settling for some tooth enamel.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great look maybe one day we can catch your show.


----------

